# GregorianCalendar



## wo0zy (5. Mai 2002)

/*/JAVA/*/

hi,
ich will ein programm machen das die anzahl der wochenenden bis zu einem bestimmten datum ausrechnet. dazu will ich ich den GregorianCallendar bebutzen.
doch wie bekomme ich mit dem gregoriancalendar das aktuelle datum, und wie kann ich ihm eine datum, beispielsweise 04.06.2002 zuweisen??

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Badgott (6. Mai 2002)

so  hier mal nen beispiel wie ich das gelöst habe *g* das datum  bekommste so also  bis dahin  wo  du hinwillst 


Calendar kalender = new GregorianCalendar(1752, 8, 1);


denn rest kannste selber denke ich mal 



Grezz Badgott


----------



## wo0zy (6. Mai 2002)

ja danke, denke das schaffe ich.

kann ich eigentlich auch, die datumsabschnitte in variablen fassen und die dann dort einsetzen?

beispiel:

Calendar kalender = new GregorianCalendar(jahr, monat, tag);


----------



## wo0zy (7. Mai 2002)

ich hab da mal noch ein problem, und zwar hab ich eine while-schleife gemacht, doch diese wird nicht ausgeführt, ergibt aber beim compilieren auch keinen fehler!
was is falsch?

hier die schleif

```
days = 0;
	  
	  while (getnow.before(getfar))
	  {
	  	getnow.add(GregorianCalendar.DATE, 1);
		days++;
	  }
		System.out.println(days);
```


----------

